# Digipas Level



## chevydyl (Jan 24, 2016)

Stumbled across this the other day, anyone else seen one? Has anyone ever seen one in use the high precision model claims accuracy to .0002 ft
http://www.digipas.com/dwl-3500xy


----------



## kvt (Jan 24, 2016)

DId you see the price on those things.   for that price they better be real good.


----------



## chevydyl (Jan 24, 2016)

I know insane lol


----------

